# Field vs. Show



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

It amazes me just how different my two goldens are. They do have some things in common, but they are so different at the same time. Lucky for me the things that they have in common are the most imporant to me. They both have the typical golden love for everyone they meet and they are both gentle, good natured, and smart.

Scout is my medium red field lineage two and a half year old female. Her ancestors go back to some of the original goldens brought over to the United States. Here are ten ways to describe Scout:

1. Slender, long legged, sleek build.
2. Graceful in the water which is also her favorite place to be.
3. She is very serious when it comes to training and rewards.
4. She is a "love me" dog rather than an "I love you dog".
5. Her coat is silky soft, thinner, and shines in the sun.
6. She is pouty, whiney, and a little lazy.
7. Not ball driven at all. Loves her shade tree.
8. When she sees a squirrel, rabbit, or bird she will NOT chase it or ever bark at it until we tell her she can. We did not teach her this.
9. Much easier to train as a pup.
10. Sensitive and sweet. High maintenence on the belly rubs.

Beau is our nine month old medium blonde show lineage male. His ancestors are from Australia and Europe with his great great grandparents being brought over to the United States and their offspring being bred with other show goldens who were already here. Here are ten ways to describe Beau:

1. Strong, muscular build, shorter legs and muzzle.
2. Not graceful in the water, although he loves it. He thumps his paws when he swims where as Scout almost glides through the water.
3. Not serious about training, would rather play ball.
4. He is an "I love you dog" still thinks he is 10lbs and wants to sit on your lap.
5. His coat is much thicker, longer on top, and takes longer to dry off. Not as soft as Scout's.
6. He is goofy, very playful, happy, happy, happy dog.
7. Very ball driven.
8. He would not make a good hunting dog, he barks at animals, chases them, thinks they are waaaay too much fun to play with.
9. Much harder to train, just too busy having a good 'ol time.
10. He is more of a dogs dog. He would rather meet a new dog than meet a new person where Scout would focus all of her attention on the new person rather than the new dog.

I love both of my dogs equally, I just think it is cool to see how different they are. I'm not sure if it has to do with their lineage, their sex, or just being who they are. I would like to find out more about differences in Field vs. Show goldens. So, if you have both a show and a field GR like me tell me about them.

I wanted to add that although Beau was harder to train he is in no way a bad dog or dumb. He is just not as interested in learning tricks like Scout is.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I think a lot of what you are describing comes down to being individual dogs. I do find it interesting some of the things you listed--like the field golden having the silkier coat (which is incorrect) and the assumption that the show golden will not be a good hunter because he likes to chase animals--that actually can be very helpful when introducing a dog to birds 

Certainly though, in general those with strong field lines are going to be more long and thin than those from show lines and probably more driven--but not always. Just depends.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> I think a lot of what you are describing comes down to being individual dogs. I do find it interesting some of the things you listed--like the field golden having the silkier coat (which is incorrect) and the assumption that the show golden will not be a good hunter because he likes to chase animals--that actually can be very helpful when introducing a dog to birds
> 
> Certainly though, in general those with strong field lines are going to be more long and thin than those from show lines and probably more driven--but not always. Just depends.


 "I'm not sure if it has to do with their lineage, their sex, or just being who they are." 

I know most of this comes down to just being different dogs. My neighbor had a gr when I was a kid who was a field gr and looked exactly like Scout and acted just like her too. You would have thought they were the same dog. I think Scout has a coat very typical of a field gr, but I'm no expert. I have been to a few dog shows and she certainly does not have a coat like the show dogs. I think of the show dogs having the thicker fuller coats.

As for Beau being a hunting dog, it is possible. Scout just has this knowing not to scare off the game. We would have to train Beau not to bark at the birds and chase them first. Where as Scout was born knowing not to do this.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Some of it is the difference between a male and a female and also the difference between a 9 month old and a 2 1/2 year old (although I would hope a 2 1/2 year old field dog would not be "lazy")


----------



## dooder (May 16, 2012)

My 8 yr old Lucy is a show golden. My 7 mo puppy Maggie is a field golden. Different as night and day. Lucy is beautiful AND smart. She earned her Utility Title, Therapy Dog Title, and is a gentle loving soul. Maggie is a puppy, a beautiful work in progress. My sister and I are as different as night and day...with same parents. I don't compare my girls. I learn from both of my golden girls. And look forward to the training challenges ahead for Maggie and me.


----------

